# My Dog Tulip



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

How cute does this movie look?? 

IMDb Video: My Dog Tulip


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just put in my Netflix DVD queue, for when it becomes available. It looks very good!


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Hahaha, I LOVE the last line of the video. I agree completely!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

It's based on a book. I was considering buying it until I read the reviews on Amazon. Unless the movie is drastically different than the book, I have NO interest in seeing it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it is anything like the book it's based on, I definitely would not call it cute.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

As an avid reader I love to try different authors and time periods. I just finished reading the reviews of this book and ordered it from Amazon. A Dog's Purpose is also a great book to read. It even has a GSD in it and the laugh/cry ratio is enormous.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> If it is anything like the book it's based on, I definitely would not call it cute.


Agreed.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I was just going off of the trailer I saw...


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe not cute- but the book looks interesting. Some love it, some hate it according to reviews. Makes me curious...


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

The movie looks cute. I was disappointed to learn it is a cartoon though (sorry I guess animated feature is the correct term). Parts of the book were hilarious, but it reflects some of the things people did with their dogs in those days, which aren't considered correct now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Kris10 said:


> Maybe not cute- but the book looks interesting. Some love it, some hate it according to reviews. Makes me curious...


I liked the book, although it was filled with things you should NOT do with your dog (even though I was like 10-12 when I read it.)


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I did watch the trailer and it seems cute - maybe it's a departure from the book...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Lovely trailer. I am very interested now on the movie.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

I finished the book and enjoyed it. Although it is not for everyone I found it to be a period piece and you have to take that into consideration. The writing style was exquisite. Yes there are chapters on "liquids and solids" as well as in depth writing on the "sexuality of the canine". We all know how important solids are, just look at the topics in the health forum. As far as the sexuality of the canine and seasons i.e. heat, just go the breeders forum and check that out. There was nothing vulgar or unnatural in this story, just a bond between and man and his GSD. I would suggest it for a quick read.


----------

